# Schalldämmung



## de_von666 (11. Juni 2020)

Heyho!

Ich habe folgendes Problem bei mir:
Wenn ich am PC sitze und mit Leuten über TS Chatten oder so, werde ich wohl ein bisschen laut bei Spielen...
Daher hatte ich gedacht, den Lärm vllt mit so Schallplatten zu verringern.
Ich sitze quasi direkt vor der Wand und spreche auch gerade auf diese zu.
Das Problem bin wirklich nur ich und meine Stimme.
Würde das dann bisschen was nützen?
Evtl auch einen Teppich auf dem Boden um den Schall nach unten zu verringern?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2020)

Probiers aus. Papp dir testweise nen Haufen Eierkartons für sprichwörtlichn Appel undn Ei an die Wand und schau obs besser wird. Falls ja kann man immer noch hübschere Lösungen kaufen, falls nein is am Karton nix verloren.


----------



## 9maddin9 (11. Juni 2020)

Würde auch die seitlichen Wände mit in den Test einfließen lassen, jenachdem wie weit du von diesen Wänden weg sitzt.
Ein dickes Badehandtuch das locker hängt würde auch zum testen gehen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2020)

Ja, möglichst flauschiger Stoff geht auch. Der Bademantel macht da was her.


----------



## flx23 (11. Juni 2020)

Sehr gut helfen auch Matratzen, Kissen oder decken (natürlich zum ausprobieren)
Wenn der Platz begrenzt ist kann man evtl auch Elemente zur Schalldämmung an die Decke hängen. 
Dinge wie Pflanzen können auch helfen und sorgen auch für gute Luft


----------



## P2063 (13. Juni 2020)

Was für ein Mikrofon nutzt du, sprichst du da direkt rein zb mit Headset oder ist das ein Standmikro? Warum drehst du nicht zuerst mal den Pegel des Mikrofons etwas runter?


----------



## chewara (13. Juni 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> Was für ein Mikrofon nutzt du, sprichst du da direkt rein zb mit Headset oder ist das ein Standmikro? Warum drehst du nicht zuerst mal den Pegel des Mikrofons etwas runter?



Ich denke das Problem sind nicht die TS Partner sondern eventuelle Mitbewohner…


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

